# Rezound Vs. Nexus



## cobra4014 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys. I got the best responses on my last tropic, (razr v rezound v nexus) and to clarify it, I would like to know everyone's personal opinion on what 2 phones to get. Nexus v Rezound. I get close to picking one, then I change my mind because I feel like I might be missing out on the capabilities of the other. Sorry for annoying you guys, I just think this is the best resource for help.

THANKS!

Deciding factors-
NO REMOVABLE STORAGE for the Nexus D: I have a 32GB Micro SD..... What?
Rezound- not as hackable as the nexus, not as many custom ROMs.


----------



## Prime7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nexus, I know that Beats is enticing, but it is only for the native HTC music app. Nexus all the way.


----------



## ThugEsquire (Oct 11, 2011)

What is "Beats Audio" anyway? Some sort of EQ? DSP? Or is it just a set of red headphones?


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

ThugEsquire said:


> What is "Beats Audio" anyway? Some sort of EQ? DSP? Or is it just a set of red headphones?


Both actually.
The Rezound comes with a set of "beats by dre" earbuds in the box. (Yep, they're red.)
It's a pretty good headset. (Not saying it's an audiophile's dream or anything, just saying they're better than your $9.99 pair from target)

The Rezound also has a built in DSP that detects when that specific headset is plugged in, and processes the audio specifically for it.

What I don't know, is if it's software / hardware / both. However, what it does mean, is you plug in the headset and it sounds good. So if you're not into tweaking audio for each song, (some of us love to eq anyway so it's no bother...







) it's a pre-baked solution that just works.

As for nexus vs. rezound:

Removable battery: rezound
Screen: nexus wins (hd + samoled)
processor: probably a toss up (hey, i know it's 1.2 vs 1.5 but really, we all know how to overclock, don't we?)
hackability: nexus

Nexus also has NFC, which would be fun to play with.

I've played around with it, and it is FAST.


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

NEXUS!


----------



## dakoop (Aug 31, 2011)

And why not the razr?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## corki2 (Sep 6, 2011)

I got the Rezound because the specs are overall better than the Nexus. I went to Verizon yesterday and compared them for myself. I like the Rezound screen better. After owning a couple of Samsung devices, I don't care for Samsung build quality. The Rezound is a solid device whereas the Nexus is plastic. The camera and volume issues seem to plaque the Nexus according to many posts I've read. The only thing the Nexus has over the Rezound is ICS and the Rezound will get it. The Rezound is a much better quality device with better specs. You should go over to the the XDA Nexus and Rezound forums. That will give you a host of information on each from people who own them.


----------



## Melon Bread (Nov 29, 2011)

Nexus just from the stand point of how amazing the modding community is for it.


----------



## corys00 (Jul 21, 2011)

Supercurio is working on audio for the Nexus. The man can do quite a bit to squeeze all the performance out of audio chipsets.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> Both actually.
> The Rezound comes with a set of "beats by dre" earbuds in the box. (Yep, they're red.)
> It's a pretty good headset. (Not saying it's an audiophile's dream or anything, just saying they're better than your $9.99 pair from target)
> 
> ...


The Rezound is like yesterdays cold coffee now....old news and it will never see the development and options the Nexus will. Nexus win.

The Beats audio "feature" is a gimmick because it is nothing more than a software enabled equalizer preset that only is available with the provided headphones and anyone really into high quality audio will tell you it is trash, over-saturated bass heavy junk. Supercurio will likely unleash some great audio in the chipset hardware in the Nexus if it is possible. Couple that with a set of quality headphones like Sennheisers and you have a better solution for audio. Win Nexus

The screen on the Nexus is a beast, could hardly tell the difference between it and my Charge SAMOLED+ screen. Very nice. True blacks and more vibrant popping colors, win Nexus.

The Nexus has less battery life, a result of having more power hungry but overall superior hardware, buy the desktop dock with a second standard battery and be done with that issue. I went through it with my Charge after coming from a Fascinate. Spend the $35 or so on the dock/battery combo and never look back at battery life, burn it up bro.

Samsung build quality is really top notch. People ding it because of the polymer frame. That's how they make it lighter than most and less mass for transferring energy when dropped. Take a look at Glock. At first everyone ridiculed it as a plastic gun. Now it's pretty much the standard in lightweight handguns. The plastic material and light weight does not mean poor quality. After having a Fascinate and Charge and both naked and both having been dropped multiple times, never a problem....


----------

